# List of crazy things Trump supporters believe to be true.



## blam (Jan 10, 2021)

Here are some I have heard. Please add. Only super crazy stuff please. Not real politics or legitimate concerns.

1. Biden is the start of a new one world government.
2. Biden is some kind of a pedophile loving thing or ring.
3. Biden will send USA into socialism.
4. Biden is a communist.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 11, 2021)

1. Biden will repeal Trump Tax Cuts
2. Biden will pack the Supreme Court
3. Biden will lock down the entire U.S.
4. Biden will take all guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2021)

blam said:


> Here are some I have heard. Please add. Only super crazy stuff please. Not real politics or legitimate concerns.
> 
> 1. Biden is the start of a new one world government.
> 2. Biden is some kind of a pedophile loving thing or ring.
> ...


Biden will turn the USA into Venezuela North
Biden will defund law enforcement 
Biden has dementia
Biden will legalize pedophilia
Biden a racist


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 11, 2021)

Wait a minute....you can't trick me. I just noticed something.

This thread should be called..."*List of crazy things DEMS think Trump supporters believe to be true.*


----------



## N00B (Jan 11, 2021)

... that they’re ‘conservatives’


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2021)

“If there were six months left in the presidency, other things like the 25th Amendment or an impeachment might have some validity,” Issa said. “But with only a week left . . .”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2021)

Here's Every Disturbing Conspiracy Marjorie Taylor Greene Believes In
					

A complete conspiracy compendium.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here's Every Disturbing Conspiracy Marjorie Taylor Greene Believes In
> 
> 
> A complete conspiracy compendium.
> ...


----------



## crush (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## blam (Feb 1, 2021)

I dropped facebook like years ago. Facebook is for boomers.

Instagram is what you want to be on, unless you are a boomer.

Facebook makes you look old. I cringed every time a soccer club or spots club say check us out on facebook...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2021)

That we live in an equal justice society.
Rittenhouse was out out on bail now they cant find him. 
The Q shaman got a new jail so he could eat organic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2021)

blam said:


> Here are some I have heard. Please add. Only super crazy stuff please. Not real politics or legitimate concerns.
> 
> 1. Biden is the start of a new one world government.


That was Bush remember?  Actually, the Novus Ordo Seclorum started long before the Scranton sniffer entered office.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2021)

blam said:


> Here are some I have heard. Please add. Only super crazy stuff please. Not real politics or legitimate concerns.
> 3. Biden will send USA into socialism.
> 4. Biden is a communist.


Too late.  The New Deal was the catalyst for Socialism.  Who is John Galt?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden will turn the USA into Venezuela North
> Biden will defund law enforcement
> Biden has dementia
> Biden will legalize pedophilia
> Biden a racist


Biden will make it mandatory to allow biological men to compete with biological women.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Feb 28, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Biden will make it mandatory to allow biological men to compete with biological women.


sounds like good clean fun. no age limits i hope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2021)

True trumpistas believe that they can get away with denying that the interesting CPAC stage design is a well-known Nazi symbol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2021)

espola said:


> True trumpistas believe that they can get away with denying that the interesting CPAC stage design is a well-known Nazi symbol.


The whole “conservative” thing has migrated to a disgustingly low, sophomoric level.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2021)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> sounds like good clean fun. no age limits i hope.


That would be discrimination.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The whole “conservative” thing has migrated to a disgustingly low, sophomoric level.


The law says we canʻt exclude you.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10368


Is that Tucker?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10368


Another privileged, silver spooner from La Jolla.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another privileged, silver spooner from La Jolla.


I vaguely remember his father doing TV news and San Diego politics in the '70s and '80s.  He also figures heavily in the Netflix documentary series The Lady and The Dale.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2021)

espola said:


> I vaguely remember his father doing TV news and San Diego politics in the '70s and '80s.  He also figures heavily in the Netflix documentary series The Lady and The Dale.


Like trump and Stephen Miller he was picked on in school and still holds the grudge.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump and Stephen Miller he was picked on in school and still holds the grudge.


That I can’t believe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> That I can’t believe!


Latinas use to take miller’s lunch money lol!


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2021)

Texas science --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Texas science --


Gohmert and Ocasio-Cortez have been talking a lot lately.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Texas science --


Was that sarcasm or pure ignorance?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that sarcasm or pure ignorance?


Based on Gomert's history, he is immune to sarcasm.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden will turn the USA into Venezuela North
> Biden will defund law enforcement
> Biden has dementia
> Biden will legalize pedophilia
> Biden a racist


Oh really? You need dyor instead of drinking all day Sunshine..

Here, I'll help you.
Joe Biden’s gaffes and mumblings are catching up to him with his own base of voters, with one-fifth believing he has dementia, according to a new survey.

Rasmussen Reports revealed in new data shared with Secrets that 20% of Democrats believe he suffers from the debilitating disease.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10233


Nice pic of you with all the cookies..

Is that another fetish of yours? Wait, don't answer that, nobody wants to know...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2021)

blam said:


> Here are some I have heard. Please add. Only super crazy stuff please. Not real politics or legitimate concerns.
> 
> 1. Biden is the start of a new one world government.
> 2. Biden is some kind of a pedophile loving thing or ring.
> ...











						Joe Biden's Systemic Socialism
					

Over his first 100 days, Joe Biden embarked on a mission to fundamentally change America.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh really? You need dyor instead of drinking all day Sunshine..
> 
> Here, I'll help you.
> Joe Biden’s gaffes and mumblings are catching up to him with his own base of voters, with one-fifth believing he has dementia, according to a new survey.
> ...


And RR concludes with "In mid-May, Biden still beat President Trump in a head-to-head matchup, perhaps in part because voters expressed slightly more confidence in the former vice president to handle the post-coronavirus economy."

Maybe you don't know this (or maybe you do ad that's why you brought it up), but Rasmussen Reports consistently sides with right-wingers.  For example, they were the only professional polling service to give t positive approval ratings during his term in office.  Here is a sample oof how they match up with others --









						How Popular Is Joe Biden?
					

Latest polls on President Joe Biden’s approval ratings




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2021)

espola said:


> And RR concludes with "In mid-May, Biden still beat President Trump in a head-to-head matchup, perhaps in part because voters expressed slightly more confidence in the former vice president to handle the post-coronavirus economy."
> 
> Maybe you don't know this (or maybe you do ad that's why you brought it up), but Rasmussen Reports consistently sides with right-wingers.  For example, they were the only professional polling service to give t positive approval ratings during his term in office.  Here is a sample oof how they match up with others --
> 
> ...


I'm gonna save this post from you so you can't deny it later. 

But in the meantime...

"Even before Biden became president, I questioned his stability.

I went back and looked at press conferences he held 10 years ago. There was no doubt that Biden was significantly more mentally fit. If you don’t believe me, check out the videos.

When I called a former U.S. senator a year ago because I was concerned about Biden’s mental health to run for public office, the Democrat said, “Joe’s OK.”

Biden has lost much of his extemporaneous speaking ability. Now, he stumbles all over himself.


Sources inside the White House say his aides are scrambling to figure out what to do.

Vice President Kamala Harris is taking some calls from world leaders that Biden should be handling."


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm gonna save this post from you so you can't deny it later.
> 
> But in the meantime...
> 
> ...


There is nothing in my post that I would ever want to deny.  I quoted Rasmussen and pointed out their well-known political stance with an example.

Who are you quoting there?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2021)

espola said:


> There is nothing in my post that I would ever want to deny.  I quoted Rasmussen and pointed out their well-known political stance with an example.
> 
> Who are you quoting there?


You're smart... well you think so. Figure it out.

You were also of the belief that President Trump had the people cleared out for a photo op..you and all the other weak minded.

Please continue ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that sarcasm or pure ignorance?


Hanapaa!!


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> You're smart... well you think so. Figure it out.
> 
> You were also of the belief that President Trump had the people cleared out for a photo op..you and all the other weak minded.
> 
> Please continue ...


It was all a silly series of coincidences, including AG Barr asking "Are these people still going to be here when POTUS comes out?" right before the pepper balls started being launched.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2021)

S


espola said:


> It was all a silly series of coincidences, including AG Barr asking "Are these people still going to be here when POTUS comes out?" right before the pepper balls started being launched.


Sorry Magoo... You're attempt at alternative facts has been duly and tagged as "fake news". 

But then you were never someone who liked to deal with facts... you're more of a take a poll, pull your pants down kinda guy. Oh, that's been fact checked and found to be 100% true.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> S
> 
> Sorry Magoo... You're attempt at alternative facts has been duly and tagged as "fake news".
> 
> But then you were never someone who liked to deal with facts... you're more of a take a poll, pull your pants down kinda guy. Oh, that's been fact checked and found to be 100% true.


That Barr quote and its timing is taken from the Park Police report.  As they said, and I repeated, just a silly set of coincidences.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> There is nothing in my post that I would ever want to deny.  I quoted Rasmussen and pointed out their well-known political stance with an example.
> 
> Who are you quoting there?


Multi is just a frustrated, angry troll with no joy, no life. Sad.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> That Barr quote and its timing is taken from the Park Police report.  As they said, and I repeated, just a silly set of coincidences.


_This report does not actually exonerate Trump, and even the most charitable possible conception of events is hideously damning of the former president. _









						Trump's false Lafayette Square exoneration
					

A new report doesn't change the essential facts of the assault on peaceful protesters



					theweek.com
				




The actual report has disappeared from its former location at the Park Police IG office, but not before it was archived here --





__





						Wayback Machine
					





					web.archive.org


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Multi is just a frustrated, angry troll with no joy, no life. Sad.


He often states things he wishes were true.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> He often states things he wishes were true.


I guess I don't understand the obsession with trumpy.  And I don't just mean you, media outlets desperately trying to stem ratings bleed are doing the same thing.  It's silly and gives all those who still blame everything on a buffoon the same buffoon look.  Stop and smell the roses.  What's happening now is worse in many ways.  We go from stupid tweets to incompetence and shallow theater.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I guess I don't understand the obsession with trumpy.  And I don't just mean you, media outlets desperately trying to stem ratings bleed are doing the same thing.  It's silly and gives all those who still blame everything on a buffoon the same buffoon look.  Stop and smell the roses.  What's happening now is worse in many ways.  We go from stupid tweets to incompetence and shallow theater.


Do you think we should go easy on traitors?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you think we should go easy on traitors?


He must be one of those republicans that claims to see trump as a “buffoon” but always would back his every move (sound familiar! LE) and now just wants to move on and act like trump and January 6th never happened. “Nothing to see here MOVE ON! . . . please!”


----------



## what-happened (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you think we should go easy on traitors?


You are one of those that uses the word traitor flippantly.  now it all makes sense.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He must be one of those republicans that claims to see trump as a “buffoon” but always would back his every move (sound familiar! LE) and now just wants to move on and act like trump and January 6th never happened. “Nothing to see here MOVE ON! . . . please!”


Ahhh, and you are a january 6 guy - still stuck on that.  I'm thinking maybe you need to pivot to today.  Isn't there a country song about rear view mirrors and windshields?  But I do love your text book attribution to anyone that disagrees with the view from your foxhole.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2021)

what-happened said:


> You are one of those that uses the word traitor flippantly.  now it all makes sense.


Not flippant at all.  Dead serious.


----------



## what-happened (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> Not flippant at all.  Dead serious.


I get it I suppose.  to some he is a traitor, to some he is a patriot.  Politicians betray their country every day, every year.  Every time a politician votes for a piece of legislation that favors their pockets and another country - traitor.  Any time a politician endorses an ideology different than what our country was founded on, traitor.  The founding fathers were traitors.  It's funny how that word gets tossed around.  Kinda like the old saying - one person's terrorist is another's freedom fighter. 

He was impeached twice, he's out of office, and he's still in people's head.  Politicians are petty at best, as is the bougie media..  Kneeling at the altar of partisan politics is like staring at a swirling toilet bowl.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2021)

espola said:


> He often states things he wishes were true.


You mean things YOU wish weren't true.. lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Multi is just a frustrated, angry troll with no joy, no life. Sad.


No life.. do tell. Let's see, I took over a year off from this place and yet you probably posted daily. That stinks of no life, no joy. 

Face it..You're my bitch. Love it or hate it...but you're my bitch. 

Now run along Sunshine and pour yourself a strong one.... Magoo will tuck you in.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> No life.. do tell. Let's see, I took over a year off from this place and yet you probably posted daily. That stinks of no life, no joy.
> 
> Face it..You're my bitch. Love it or hate it...but you're my bitch.
> 
> Now run along Sunshine and pour yourself a strong one.... Magoo will tuck you in.


It appears you have a hard time dealing with reality.  Don't worry -- Cartoon Network is on 24/7 now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> It appears you have a hard time dealing with reality.  Don't worry -- Cartoon Network is on 24/7 now.


You've lost it Magoo... and apparently you enjoy watching kids shows. Not surprised about your knowledge about that subject given your fetish...

BTW.. did you tuck in Sunshine last night?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2021)

espola said:


> It appears you have a hard time dealing with reality.  Don't worry -- Cartoon Network is on 24/7 now.


Yes, we know.  Toonspola


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2021)

One of ex-DA Bonnie Dumanis' last crimes in office has a happy ending --









						He once faced the possibility of life in prison. Now he's a UC Berkeley graduate
					

Aaron Harvey was one of 33 people accused in sweeping 2014 conspiracy case targeting gang murders. He fought back and the charges were dropped.




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2021)

Former San Diego Mayor (and current SD Chamber of Commerce Director Jerry Sanders is walking away from the Republican Party, citing the Jan 6 insurrection.  Other local politicians to leave the GOP include Mark Kersey, who became an independent when he was still on the San Diego City Council,  Assemblyman Brian Maienschein, who won re-election as a Dem against a Republican challenger in 2020, former SD CIty Councilwoman Lorie Zapf, and La Mesa City Councilman Bill Baber left the GOP as did his former colleague, Kristine Alessio, who cited a “lack of ethics.”

(distilled from Voice of San Diego Morning Report today)


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2021)

The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs is tired of ignorant bullsh*t from people who don’t like to read
					

"I've read Mao Zedong, I've read Karl Marx, I've read Lenin. That doesn't make me a communist."




					taskandpurpose.com


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2021)

espola said:


> The Chairman of the Joint Chiefs is tired of ignorant bullsh*t from people who don’t like to read
> 
> 
> "I've read Mao Zedong, I've read Karl Marx, I've read Lenin. That doesn't make me a communist."
> ...


Fox News is going nuts over this.  I guess they are too young to remember that what killed Joe McCarthy's bluster was when he started to fuck with the Army.


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2021)

espola said:


> Former San Diego Mayor (and current SD Chamber of Commerce Director Jerry Sanders is walking away from the Republican Party, citing the Jan 6 insurrection.  Other local politicians to leave the GOP include Mark Kersey, who became an independent when he was still on the San Diego City Council,  Assemblyman Brian Maienschein, who won re-election as a Dem against a Republican challenger in 2020, former SD CIty Councilwoman Lorie Zapf, and La Mesa City Councilman Bill Baber left the GOP as did his former colleague, Kristine Alessio, who cited a “lack of ethics.”
> 
> (distilled from Voice of San Diego Morning Report today)


OTOH, Darryl "Step away from the car" Issa is still a Trump Conservative, according to his campaign sign still posted beside I-8 east of El Cajon.  The sign even survived a grass fire that burned through there a few days ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2021)

espola said:


> Fox News is going nuts over this.  I guess they are too young to remember that what killed Joe McCarthy's bluster was when he started to fuck with the Army.


Young punk gaetz shaking his head at a general, not a good look.


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Young punk gaetz shaking his head at a general, not a good look.


*15 week baby in mommy tummy?*


Look at this Messy.  What is it?  Look, a 15 week fetus?  15 week old bundle of cells?  Listen Messy Husker Du, when you support the death of children, support control and mask fear on little kids and then force them or entice them with free stuff to get jabbed, that is harming children and that is not  good look and Karma will get your ass!!!  You also support cheating, lying, murder, stealing, rape, torture and the like.  You LOOK like a complete fool.  Look man, when Jeff and his puppet pal Mark silenced a sitting US President and his Armed Forces that he Commands, you look like a fool and you will lose!!!!!  You will see the truth.  Lastly, I think you and Espola are super afraid.  I know why you both are afraid.  You guys are old and death is fast approaching.  I just helped an 80 year old man find peace.  Dude was an atheist all the way before he died.  He came to faith two days before death. Talk about holding on with man pride all the way to the end.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2021)

crush said:


> *15 week baby in mommy tummy?*
> View attachment 11031
> 
> Look at this Messy.  What is it?  Look, a 15 week fetus?  15 week old bundle of cells?  Listen Messy Husker Du, when you support the death of children, support control and mask fear on little kids and then force them or entice them with free stuff to get jabbed, that is harming children and that is not  good look and Karma will get your ass!!!  You also support cheating, lying, murder, stealing, rape, torture and the like.  You LOOK like a complete fool.  Look man, when Jeff and his puppet pal Mark silenced a sitting US President and his Armed Forces that he Commands, you look like a fool and you will lose!!!!!  You will see the truth.  Lastly, I think you and Espola are super afraid.  I know why you both are afraid.  You guys are old and death is fast approaching.  I just helped an 80 year old man find peace.  Dude was an atheist all the way before he died.  He came to faith two days before death. Talk about holding on with man pride all the way to the end.
> View attachment 11032


You have no idea what my beliefs are. I truly believe that the ‘messy’ thing, the multiple ID thing, is the accusing others of that which one is guilty. I don’t care about all this that much to do that. So fuck off weirdo.


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *You have no idea what my beliefs are*. I truly believe that the ‘messy’ thing, the multiple ID thing, is the accusing others of that which one is guilty. I don’t care about all this that much to do that. So* fuck off* weirdo.


*Warning, graphic truth attached!!! *

Wow, your true colors are exposed Killer.  I know what you don;t believe in Messy.  You will start having dreams tonight about all the kids that you want to kill and control with masks.  Dude, cold sweats will bring new meaning to your life.  You will start to really think about the impending judgement that awaits you and all your pals who love to murder kids, sell their parts to other humans, torture and more torture, cheat to stay in power so you can kill more!!!  Way to take a stand for murder sir.  That sure is a winning attitude Killer.  LOOK closely at the pics below and open your eyes you selfish and hateful POD!!!  I want these pics in your little brain forever!!!

*White Privilege? 

*


I escaped torture and certain death because a good man who got into a Messy evil cult had a change of heart at the last minute ((He had a chat with God bro)) and made a call to my forever friend Bette who adopted me and saved my ass.  The asshats still looked for me and tried to kidnap me at Doheny State Beach when I was 5.  I have so much truth on myside you will want to meet with me some day to say sorry.  Trust me, I know what I'm talking about. The little guy above look familiar asshat?  You have no ideal the evil that is going on because you support it!!!


----------



## Glitterhater (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm sorry but someone on this thread needs fucking mental health help. WTF


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> I'm sorry but someone on this thread needs fucking mental health help. WTF


Husker?  I'm just telling you want has happen to children in this country.  80,000,000 babies killed.  Where are all the missing children hater?


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2021)

*The Little Children and Jesus.  Crush supports all children as well.  Call me cray cray all you want.  I sleep at night and I'm on the side of love, life and Jesus and that right there is a winning hand  Those who are causing death, torture, rape, suffering and murder of little kids will now have nightmares every night.  I'm super serious.  Supporting the selling their lungs and little hearts for profit is also loser hand and sick.  You fools call me crazy and WTF?  Sleep well tonight.   *

*People were bringing little children to Jesus for him to place his hands on them, but the disciples rebuked them. When Jesus saw this, he was indignant. He said to them, “Let the little children come to me, and do not hinder them, for the kingdom of God belongs to such as these. 15 Truly I tell you, anyone who will not receive the kingdom of God like a little child will never enter it.”*

*“If anyone causes one of these little ones—those who believe in me—to stumble, it would be better for them to have a large millstone hung around their neck and to be drowned in the depths of the sea.

*


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2021)

Apparently, high school principals and superintendents have not figured out yet that when they cut off the microphones of people making speeches at their graduation they just make the speeches heard by more people because of the viral nature of communication these days.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2021)

Tucker Carlson says that NSA is spying on his emails.  Within the NSA's legal duties is intercepting emails to and from foreign addresses, especially those who are seen as a threat to US interests.  Perhaps Tucker knows that, or perhaps Hannity just set him up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2021)

espola said:


> Tucker Carlson says that NSA is spying on his emails.  Within the NSA's legal duties is intercepting emails to and from foreign addresses, especially those who are seen as a threat to US interests.  Perhaps Tucker knows that, or perhaps Hannity just set him up.


He may be jealous.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## what-happened (Jul 6, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11094


Is this what the inside of CNN's brain looks like?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Is this what the inside of CNN's brain looks like?


TPG channeling John Nash.


----------



## what-happened (Jul 6, 2021)

espola said:


> TPG channeling John Nash.


His head would explode.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2021)

An apparently-serious Republican candidate for Congress from Michigan has advanced a theory that the covid vaccines include "aborted baby tissue".  Mellissa Carone -- you may remember her on sight more than by name --


----------



## crush (Aug 1, 2021)

espola said:


> Michigan has advanced a *theory *that the covid vaccines include "aborted baby tissue".


Cheater, killer and liar.


----------



## crush (Aug 1, 2021)

I heard a rumor ((theory)) that British Airway Pilots are getting sick and some have even died.  80% Vaxed, four deaths ((blood clot theory?) and people are freaking out.  One guy was in so much pain he got reassign to the control towers.


----------



## crush (Aug 1, 2021)

I forgot to add that my best pal, who got two jabs, is now sick with Delta ((flu really)).  Please pray for him Espola.  His name is Greg.  His wife is 61 and she has been sick with the flu A and B for months.  She too got two jabs for free.  What is in the jab?  Please share your theory because no one really knows except Dr. F, Bill and the others.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2021)

Speaking of crazy things, how did Mike Lindell's pillow party turn out?


----------



## crush (Aug 12, 2021)

espola said:


> Speaking of crazy things, how did Mike Lindell's pillow party turn out?



I heard he got punched in the stomach last night.  Today, he got slapped hard with a $1.3 Billion lawsuit by the election contractors.  I also hear two web dudes got threaten with some serious threats.  Besides that, looks like the audit is scaring some people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2021)

For those of you that claim racism is gone or the construct of leftist to pin on conservatives.









						How The Legacy Of Sundown Towns Affects Black Travelers
					

“It’s when you veer off to the back roads that don't connect to the highway, that's when you find yourself in trouble."




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## crush (Aug 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For those of you that claim racism is gone or the construct of leftist to pin on conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loser!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For those of you that claim racism is gone or the construct of leftist to pin on conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


… is from page 43 of Thomas Sowell’s 2018 book _Discrimination and Disparities_:

_As a personal note, the first time I encountered a white professor at a white university with a black secretary, it was Milton Friedman at the University of Chicago in 1960 – four years before the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

_


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks like t attorney Lin Wood is laying the groundwork for an insanity defense --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433617641680379907


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2021)

espola said:


> Looks like t attorney Lin Wood is laying the groundwork for an insanity defense --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433617641680379907


Lol! “That’s common knowledge ain’t it? All my friends know that to be true! Do the research, connect the dots!”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2022)

Is it really “cancel culture” when you continue to do it to yourself?








						Mike Lindell's latest hire for his Frank Speech broadcast channel is a former Newsmax host who once claimed vaccines contain satanic trackers
					

Emerald Robinson was taken off the air by Newsmax in November after she tweeted a post with a false claim about COVID-19 jabs.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2022)

Espola, Rat Patrol ... you know. The guys that laughed when it was suggested that weakness men would be jumping into women's college sports and dominating. Well, you guys ( at least E is a dude not sure about Sunshine) sure are quite now.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Espola, Rat Patrol ... you know. The guys that laughed when it was suggested that weakness men would be jumping into women's college sports and dominating. Well, you guys ( at least E is a dude not sure about Sunshine) sure are quite now.


After being silent for so long, you jump back in with a lie?  Here is what I have actually said on the matter --  "I think that trans women should not compete in what were formerly known as women's sports ".





__





						Vaccine
					

I’m glad the mask is finally off for people like you  Heʻs just mad he was so wrong about AZ..



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2022)

espola said:


> After being silent for so long, you jump back in with a lie?  Here is what I have actually said on the matter --  "I think that trans women should not compete in what were formerly known as women's sports ".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lying comes easy to those that have been lying to themselves all their lives.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 22, 2022)

Th


Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying comes easy to those that have been lying to themselves all their lives.


That's funny Ratboy. Hey.. how's your cycling coming along? Hit up Potato Mountain or GMR lately, you know, like you claimed to have done. Drunk and stupid.. at least Ol Joe isn't a drunk.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 22, 2022)

espola said:


> After being silent for so long, you jump back in with a lie?  Here is what I have actually said on the matter --  "I think that trans women should not compete in what were formerly known as women's sports ".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing E.. but " formerly known as women's sports"? So their not women's sports anymore? Good to know..

Here's something else you and Ratboy can mull over..
The latest social media fracas began after The Christian Post published a March 15 tweet that read, “USA Today names Rachel Levine, a man, among its ‘Women of the Year.'” The tweet linked out to the aforementioned story.

Twitter reportedly reached out to The Christian Post Sunday and accused the outlet of violating its prohibitions against “hateful conduct.”


----------

